

Announcing the AWS Asia Pacific (Tokyo) Region - nexneo
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/03/02/announcing-asia-pacific-tokyo-region/`

======
mooism2
Link is broken, should be [http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2011/03/02/announc...](http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2011/03/02/announcing-asia-pacific-tokyo-region/)

